# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Ajuda com algas vermelhas

## Nuno Pereira

Olá amigos,

Precisava de uma ajuda vossa.
Re-iniciei o meu aqua salgado, há cerca de 4 meses.

600 litros brutos
12.000 de circulaçao com 2 tunze turbelle
eheim 1260 de retorno

escumador aquamedic turboflot 1000 com OR2000

começaram a aparecerhá cerca de duas semanas estas algas vermelhas.

o que e que me aconselham

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Nuno  :Olá: 

A rocha que utilizas-te encontrava-se já maturada?
Parece-me que foi utilizada rocha morta, ou com muito pouca vida. Diria que estas numa fase natural de maturação do aquário. Trocas de água e deixar o aquário sossegado para já é o meu conselho

----------


## Pedro Venancio

Eu ainda acrescentava que as TPA deveriam ser feitas com agua de Osmose e Sal e nada de usar iluminação ate as algas desaparecerem.

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boas,

Eu não quero ser mauzinho mas aconselho-te a aumentares o retorno e actualizares o escumador, um aquário de 600 litros precisa de maquinaria mais eficiente na sump e sem estes dois elementos devidamente dimensionados não vais ter descanso com algas porque vais sempre ter nutrientes (detritos) com fartura na água para elas se alimentarem.
Pondera um retorno de 6 x litragem do aquário, tens de ter em conta a altura a que a bomba vai enviar água e verificar a curva no gráfico para saberes a realidade que chega ao aquário e depois um escumador que dê conta do recado, neste ponto existem equipamentos acessivéis no mercado e bastante bons para o teu aquário.

----------


## ruipirescosta

uma maneira rápida de te veres livre disso e o uso de eritromicina ou azitromicina a venda em farmácias. contudo tens de resolver também os problemas de base como circulação e ter um bom escumador. o uso destes medicamentos no meu aquario não causou qualquer tipo de morte tanto em peixes como corais e restantes seres vivos só mesmo as algas e que foram

----------

